# ampli con alternador en coche



## megancupé (Ene 19, 2007)

ola quiero ponerle ami coche un alternador ke va conectado a la bateria, para ponerle un amplificador y un discman.el amplificador es de 300w,y y el alt. de 500w.al amplificador van conectados 2 bafles wenos y 2 chikititos.abra algun problema?????

gracias


----------



## thors (Ene 23, 2007)

solo falta la famosa caja reguladora que va entre el alternador y la bateria
para rectificar y ajustar el voltage de carga en la bateria 

y alimentas tu amplificador desde la bateria y ya


----------



## megancupé (Ene 23, 2007)

gracias x la respuesta; pero, ke es la caja reguladora??ese es el nombre comercial y donde se compra??

a, con un alternador de 300w funcionaria bien el amplificador de 300w???


----------



## thors (Ene 23, 2007)

-- la energia para alimentar tu amplificador la tomas de la bateria de 12 volts y 55 Amperes en autos medianos
--el alternador funcionara con el motor de tu auto y genera corriente ALTERNA y sobre 18 volts con las rpm altas  .... entonces para recuperar o cargar la bateria se necesita un dispositivo que en primer lugar rectifique la corriente alterna a continua y mantenga o ajuste el voltage no superior a los 13,8 volts con el cual se cargara la bateria recuperando la carga ..en mi pais se llama "" caja reguladora "" 


resumen::el alternador no alimentara tu amplificador lo hara la bateria y para que la bateria  recupere su carga el alternador debe regular su voltage para no dañarla

¿ tengo una duda quieres instalar un segundo alternador ? por que si es asi no te lo recomiendo  .... prueba el amplificador con lo  que trae el auto sin agregar otro alternador  o bateria adicional ...el amplificador debe estar alimentado desde la bateria ....
si tienes problema con el amplificador a full deberas comprar condensadores especiales para estas aplicaciones que van desde 1 faradio ( si faradio )

aobserva este link 
http://usuarios.lycos.es/cordobatuning/Galeria de fotos/amplificadordepotencia.htm


----------



## megancupé (Ene 28, 2007)

gracias x toda la información de nuevo thors, pero esuqe yo lo que yo quiero conectar es un "amplificador de casa", no una "etapa de potencia"; el amplificador que yo digo tiene una salida de enhcufe normal para ponerlo en el enchufe de la casa;entonces el montaje no es iwal al de la pajina del enlace ke mas dehado.
EL sistema ke yo tenia pensado ponerle era conectar el "alternador" al enchufe para mechero del coche, que esta conectado ala bateria.El alternador lo que ace es generar 300w(o 600w,depende el ke compre), y tiene entrada para enchufe ac/dc como los de casa, adonde pondré el enchufe del "amplificador"(de 300w).Ya al amplificador le conecto un discman ke va a pilas y los altavoces grandes mas 2 pekeños. 
Gracias de nuevo x la información ke me puedas pasar,un saludo


----------



## thors (Ene 29, 2007)

entiendo que tu "ALTERNADOR" es un convertidor de 12vdc a 220 vac 
entonces ..el "ALTERNADOR" debe tener mayor potencia que la que consume tu amplificador 

solo debes saber el consumo del amplificador ya que los 300watts ¿ son de salida RMS ? 
si el amplificador se alimenta con 220vac deberia ser aprox. 2amperes  osea algo asi como 400watts de consumo y tu " ALTERNADOR" debe ser superior a 450 watts y con esa potencia no puedes conectarte al enchufe del mechero 
deberas conectarlo a la bateria junto con algun fusible y corta corriente ,como un rele para alimantarlo cuando lo  necesites  ..ten cuidado con los cables de alimenatcion del ALTERNADOR ya que deben ser de buen diametro como lo especifica el fabricante ......

suerte


----------



## megancupé (Ene 29, 2007)

gracias, probare con un alternador de 600 entonces, y conectado ala bateria. 

un saludo


----------



## einstein (Ene 29, 2007)

esque no se llama alternador se llama inversor


----------



## megancupé (Ene 30, 2007)

gracias x el nombre eistein.. . . ¬¬....en las tiendas lo llaman alternador por eso lo digo ajin


----------

